# Great Coat Legs for IG.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

MaxMini have brought these out this month. Yet another quality release from them. Unusual in that they are white metal as opposed to resin.

MaxMini great coat legs.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

nice, good good :biggrin:


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks good - definately useful for anyone wanting an Arageddon Steel Legion or Death Korps army.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

may actually snap some of these up


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

But what about the rest of the coat ? Its a great idea but i do wish indies would stop doing a half assed job, do the torso and the arms ffs 

they are good sculpts and i do like them howevet


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> But what about the rest of the coat ? Its a great idea but i do wish indies would stop doing a half assed job, do the torso and the arms ffs
> 
> they are good sculpts and i do like them howevet


they will be for cadian torsos, there is little/ no need for them to bother with the torso/arms 

people want he longer coat legs, so that is what was made.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyone know if there is a torso great coat seller out there?

If anyone picks these up could you please post a pic with a cadian torso on it?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the-ad-man said:


> they will be for cadian torsos, there is little/ no need for them to bother with the torso/arms
> 
> people want he longer coat legs, so that is what was made.


Dude i know what they were thinking when they made them and im sure i will pick up some sales of cadian torsos because of it ......but why stop at the legs ? Sculpt the other bits too and make a party of it


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

they probably, like me doubt they will sell many of them. i was saying, because these have a specific function in mind, why bother spending time and resources into sculpting and casting something that will probably sell poorly?


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

the-ad-man said:


> they probably, like me doubt they will sell many of them. i was saying, because these have a specific function in mind, why bother spending time and resources into sculpting and casting something that will probably sell poorly?


To keep B&K happy of course... d'uh



(on topic: them's some sexy legs for DKoK or Steel Legion and I'm tempted to pick some up in the future for variety in my small IG army)


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Turnip86 said:


> To keep B&K happy of course... d'uh


i forgot about that haha


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

yeah keeping me happy should be item 1 on the sculpting agenda :grin:


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

The initial run is going to be in metal. On their forum, they stated that they are making these in resin after some show. I think they said Salute.


----------

